# not so warm!



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

I woke up this morn and thought( I wish that the Canadian cold front would push this warm front just a little more south of us and keep temps down) couldn't believe it might actually be happening when I checked forecast just after that thought! Let's keep our fingers crossed guys the rain amounts keep getting less too!


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Is it still gonna be rain?


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

UPDATE--- We are monitoring for possible FLOOD WATCHES to be issued this afternoon or this evening for tomorrow and the weekend. 1-3 inches of rain is expected in Central Ohio with higher amounts possible towards the Indiana line. Combined with melting snow... flooding is possible!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

This rain had better materialize quick if its coming cuz as of right now the closest precipitation in the country is in the Dakotas. 
Keeping fingers crossed!!!!

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Looking at the weather forecast and the snow on the ground right now, I'll call my shot. We are DEFINITELY going to get some flooding in Ohio this weekend! Probably Saturday night when it starts to warm up into the 50's. That snow will add an extra inch of runoff into the streams. Might even be some ice jams possible with all the ice on the lakes. Keep your eye out.


----------



## Mooshnicka (Jan 25, 2011)

Wish I had more optimistic thoughts, but looking at the forecast thru the end of January, highs in the 30'-40's! Of course things could change, but we had a cold fall and its been very cold for the last 3 weeks only to get to 3-4" of unpredictable ice. Even if it gets real cold in February, again we will probably get up to a couple inches of sketchy ice only to have another warm up in early March and another season that pases with very little to no opportunities to hit the ice. Hope im wrong but just dont have faith. Takes so long to build yet so quick to disapear.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I never look more than a few days out.... All those 10/15/month long weather forecasts are a shot in the dark... Its the 19th of December... Still alot of time left to get this thing rolling....


----------



## Toad Man (Oct 8, 2013)

It's just mid December........it's just mid December..........it's just mid December.:S


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I really thinking of selling my vex fl18 genz pack awesome condition....


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

How much lol??? We will be back on the ice soon. It's not like the rain and warmer weather will raise the lake temps more than a few degrees.and Monday were suppost to get snow again which if there's open water will cool it down quicker. Me personally I hope it wipes all the ice out so we can start completely over. If there's ice left after this it will be no good. I still have hope for the season. Heck if we don't get it back I'm happy I made it out 5 times already.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not sure yet, but I never really liked the genz packs and kinda liked the 8 degree cone better with my dads fl8.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Shoot that would of been nice If u liked the Genz pack. I got a fl8 with the 8 degree 3 years ago but it's on the Genz pack. I've got a fl20 also and I like it because it has the 6 and 12 ft bottom zooms. I like the zoom and the fl18 has it but not the 8


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Right, I like having all the extras but I seems like all I'm doing is fishing 10-15fow for panfish. I talk to some guys out at wing last Sunday and it got me pumped for this weekend I thought I was gona get a bucket of fish!!!


----------

